# Athearn Genesis - Decoder



## OverTheHill (Mar 27, 2011)

Greeting,

I an planning to order a Athearn Genesis (GP7) which is equipped with a DCC Quick Plug.  My problem is I don't know which decoder to order 
If you can offer me some information on what to order it would be appreciated.

Have a great weekend
Thanks
Tom (Overthehill)


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

Check available decoders from Digitrax.
http://www.digitrax.com/menu_mobiledecoders.php
Or Soundtraxx:
http://www.soundtraxx.com/MotorDecoders/MotorDecoders.php


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Digitrax DH163D Here
NCE D13SRJ Here
Both are Quick plugin's. 
NCE's normally are a lot better price, And USA made!


----------

